# Working holiday in UK.



## midget (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi all I'm new to this and not sure if this question has been answered before but have not been able to find anything. 

I want to go to the UK on a working holiday, and have been researching into some companies that you pay a fee to and they find you a live in pub job. I like the sounds of this because it guarantees me a job and accomodation on arrival in the UK. The site I think I like the best is The London Pub Company. 

My question is has anyone ever gone through this company before and what is it like. I have not been able to find much information on this in forums or anything. I know that the pay is pretty low and the accomodation will not be the best, but it still gaurantees me a job and somewhere to live as soon as i arrive. 

If anyone could please give me information on this would be a great help in makeing my decision. Thanks


----------



## erina (Feb 21, 2011)

*Dont do it!*



midget said:


> Hi all I'm new to this and not sure if this question has been answered before but have not been able to find anything.
> 
> I want to go to the UK on a working holiday, and have been researching into some companies that you pay a fee to and they find you a live in pub job. I like the sounds of this because it guarantees me a job and accomodation on arrival in the UK. The site I think I like the best is The London Pub Company.
> 
> ...


I have gone through this company and it was a complete disaster. 
I thought the same thing. Guarantees a job. But the problem was, it took them so long to find a job that i ran out of funds. And the other huge problem is that you tie yourself into their contract so it means you cant find a job yourself no matter how long it takes them.

I would VERY strongly advise that in saving you time and money that you go to the UK and find a job by yourself, trust me they may guarantee you a job, but they don't set a time frame and you could run out of money.

Worse yet, in the contract they state that if after 7 days of arriving in the UK if they have not found you a job, they will refund your application fee, which is a whopping $600+. I waited 10 days, ran out of money, asked for a refund and they refused, coming up with some LAME excuse. So unprofessional.

For the $600 you spend on them "finding you a job" you could spend an extra 2 weeks in a hostel somewhere in the UK finding a job for yourself. It really isn't THAT hard, there ARE always jobs and they take advantage of you by putting you on minimum wage, getting you to work long hours and putting you in shabby accommodation. Dont sell yourself short. There is plenty of accommodation, plenty of jobs and plenty of jobs that offer more than the miserable wage you would be earning. And you wouldnt even get to choose where abouts in the UK you would want to be, which is depressing, trust me.

TRUST ME! you are so much better off doing it on your own. They don't guarantee anything - and what they would guarantee is a disgrace. Take the chance and do it alone.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

erina said:


> It really isn't THAT hard, there ARE always jobs and they take advantage of you by putting you on minimum wage, getting you to work long hours and putting you in shabby accommodation. Dont sell yourself short. There is plenty of accommodation, plenty of jobs and plenty of jobs that offer more than the miserable wage you would be earning. And you wouldnt even get to choose where abouts in the UK you would want to be, which is depressing, trust me.


Are you talking about the same England where I am??? There is mass unemployment - record high levels in the under 25year olds, it was the main news here yesterday!! 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-15747103


Jo xxx


----------



## midget (Nov 17, 2011)

erina said:


> I have gone through this company and it was a complete disaster.
> I thought the same thing. Guarantees a job. But the problem was, it took them so long to find a job that i ran out of funds. And the other huge problem is that you tie yourself into their contract so it means you cant find a job yourself no matter how long it takes them.
> 
> I would VERY strongly advise that in saving you time and money that you go to the UK and find a job by yourself, trust me they may guarantee you a job, but they don't set a time frame and you could run out of money.
> ...


Hi Erina.

How lond ago did you go through them. Would be very intrested in talking to you more about this, if you could spend the time. I really am not sure what I want to do yet. I am going to the UK no matter what, but just liked the sound of this place because of the job and accomdation, but if you say they don't come through for you then i am thinking otherwise. Please let me know if you would be willing to talk to me more about this.


----------



## erina (Feb 21, 2011)

jojo said:


> Are you talking about the same England where I am??? There is mass unemployment - record high levels in the under 25year olds, it was the main news here yesterday!!
> 
> Jo xxx


I understand what you're saying. Mass unemployment isn't just in England, but all over the world. What i'm saying is that if you want a job hard enough, then a job you will have. For me when i moved to England, there was NO OTHER ALTERNATIVE. I HAD to find a job, it was sink or swim. People can be as defeatist as they want when it comes to unemployment, but as far as im concerned, it isn't helpless, there are ALWAYS going to be jobs, i did dead end waitressing, cleaning, reception roles and I got by fine. It's about determination. If you want a job bad enough, then you will get one.

And that actually furthers my point about not going with the company, there isn't a chance in hell they can guarantee to find you a job in this hell recession.


----------



## erina (Feb 21, 2011)

midget said:


> Hi Erina.
> 
> How lond ago did you go through them. Would be very intrested in talking to you more about this, if you could spend the time. I really am not sure what I want to do yet. I am going to the UK no matter what, but just liked the sound of this place because of the job and accomdation, but if you say they don't come through for you then i am thinking otherwise. Please let me know if you would be willing to talk to me more about this.


It was 2 years ago now. All i'm saying is that they cant REALLY guarantee you a job. So save yourself $600 and go at it alone. Stay in a hostel, you will meet people in exactly the same situation. If you want to make a life in the UK bad enough, then you can make a life with sheer determination. There is mass unemployment everywhere. Take a chance.

I was 19 when i moved there, How old are you? and do you have any bar experience?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

erina said:


> I understand what you're saying. Mass unemployment isn't just in England, but all over the world. What i'm saying is that if you want a job hard enough, then a job you will have. For me when i moved to England, there was NO OTHER ALTERNATIVE. I HAD to find a job, it was sink or swim. People can be as defeatist as they want when it comes to unemployment, but as far as im concerned, it isn't helpless, there are ALWAYS going to be jobs, i did dead end waitressing, cleaning, reception roles and I got by fine. It's about determination. If you want a job bad enough, then you will get one.
> 
> And that actually furthers my point about not going with the company, there isn't a chance in hell they can guarantee to find you a job in this hell recession.


I dont necessarily disagree with you, I found a job after 3 months - only part time, but its something and hopefully I can work my way up. Your previous post did make it sound a bit too easy and it most certainly isnt. 

I would say, do it, but make sure you have your flight fare home if things dont work out and dont pay for promises

Jo xxx


----------



## erina (Feb 21, 2011)

jojo said:


> I dont necessarily disagree with you, I found a job after 3 months - only part time, but its something and hopefully I can work my way up. Your previous post did make it sound a bit too easy and it most certainly isnt.
> 
> I would say, do it, but make sure you have your flight fare home if things dont work out and dont pay for promises
> 
> Jo xxx


Oh yes, my gosh by no means is it easy. I struggled for months at times. Guess its a glass half full approach when it comes to employment in these dark times  
A flight home is a great idea. Make sure you have as much savings as you can. My savings REALLY carried me through the unemployment.


----------



## midget (Nov 17, 2011)

erina said:


> It was 2 years ago now. All i'm saying is that they cant REALLY guarantee you a job. So save yourself $600 and go at it alone. Stay in a hostel, you will meet people in exactly the same situation. If you want to make a life in the UK bad enough, then you can make a life with sheer determination. There is mass unemployment everywhere. Take a chance.
> 
> I was 19 when i moved there, How old are you? and do you have any bar experience?


im 22. no bar experience. just alot of customer service. i am currently a deli manager at woolworths. have plenty of savings. how much do hostels roughly cost per night. where abouts in england did u end up?


----------



## midget (Nov 17, 2011)

erina said:


> Oh yes, my gosh by no means is it easy. I struggled for months at times. Guess its a glass half full approach when it comes to employment in these dark times
> A flight home is a great idea. Make sure you have as much savings as you can. My savings REALLY carried me through the unemployment.


i will have roughly 8000 aus when i get there


----------



## erina (Feb 21, 2011)

midget said:


> im 22. no bar experience. just alot of customer service. i am currently a deli manager at woolworths. have plenty of savings. how much do hostels roughly cost per night. where abouts in england did u end up?


8000 should definitely cover you for back up. I didn't have any bar experience either and I was fine, it's all about luck, that's I suppose the good thing about London - you don't really NEED experience although it is preferred.

Hostel costs depend on how good of a hostel you want to stay at and at what time of the year. I stayed at quite a good hostel and it was October. It wasn't SO outrageously expensive, but I chose safety and comfort before low low prices. It was in St John's Wood. I rate it, can't remember what it's called though.

I ended up in London. Generic. But its a big city and there are lot's of jobs. It took me two weeks to find an apartment. And about a month to find a job. Took me about 4 months to get into a stable job however.

And I ended up meeting my Fiancée in London, so overall I had a great experience. I will say though that unless you REALLY want to have a real go at the UK it might end bad, you need to commit. Three of my closest friends, whom I met in London when i moved there, all didn't last past 6 months. London is an intense city and it really kicks your arse sometimes. Hostel's are the best way to meet people just like you when you first move there.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

> I ended up in London.





> But its a big city and there are lot's of jobs.


 Your experience is two years old and is certainly no longer the case.


----------



## midget (Nov 17, 2011)

erina said:


> 8000 should definitely cover you for back up. I didn't have any bar experience either and I was fine, it's all about luck, that's I suppose the good thing about London - you don't really NEED experience although it is preferred.
> 
> Hostel costs depend on how good of a hostel you want to stay at and at what time of the year. I stayed at quite a good hostel and it was October. It wasn't SO outrageously expensive, but I chose safety and comfort before low low prices. It was in St John's Wood. I rate it, can't remember what it's called though.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the great advice! I think I will go it alone. I really want to do this.But i was not thinking London. I was thinking of somwhere maybe an hour outside of London like Oxford or something, so I'm not in the actual big city but still close enough that I can see it all. How did you go about finding a job? did you go through agencies?


----------



## midget (Nov 17, 2011)

nyclon said:


> Your experience is two years old and is certainly no longer the case.


So what is the current case?


----------



## erina (Feb 21, 2011)

midget said:


> So what is the current case?



I came on here to help, not to be questioned about the current employment levels in England. Hope i helped, good luck!!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

midget said:


> So what is the current case?


There are *not* "lots" of jobs in any sector or category from the most menial to the most highly skilled. There are however, due to the current sad state of the economy, many applicants, highly skilled and otherwise, for even the most menial jobs. Another thing you have going against you is no UK experience. In an extremely tight job market that's going to you give you another disadvantage. Maybe you'll get lucky and have no problem finding something, but you should be prepared for disappointment.


----------



## angie_sparrow (Nov 19, 2011)

**

Hey there  

I went through Global work and Travel co, and also London Pub Job.. DO NOT DO IT!!!!!!! I REPEAT DO NOT!!!! They placed me in a job about 2 hrs out of london in this teeeeny tinnnny little town, so far from anything.. not even a cinema or a club in the town!! 
I paid the company a ridiculous amount of money for that, and in the end I ended up going on gumtree and finding myself an amazing job in london and a place to live!! 

All I can say is that It is up to you but I think it is a huge ridiculous scam they are running because people think its hard to get a job in london . 

Hope this helps.. 

(only my first hand experience though) 

Angie x


----------



## bunty16 (Sep 26, 2009)

have you tried 'The Lady' magazine,it advertises live in jobs, nanny's, home-helps, caretakers etc.,


----------



## midget (Nov 17, 2011)

angie_sparrow said:


> Hey there
> 
> I went through Global work and Travel co, and also London Pub Job.. DO NOT DO IT!!!!!!! I REPEAT DO NOT!!!! They placed me in a job about 2 hrs out of london in this teeeeny tinnnny little town, so far from anything.. not even a cinema or a club in the town!!
> I paid the company a ridiculous amount of money for that, and in the end I ended up going on gumtree and finding myself an amazing job in london and a place to live!!
> ...


Thanks Angie. I have decided to do it by myself. How long have you been in London now? I was thinking of going to city outside of London like Oxford. It's still close enough to London that I can go and do all the touristy stuff, but a bit less expensive


----------



## midget (Nov 17, 2011)

bunty16 said:


> have you tried 'The Lady' magazine,it advertises live in jobs, nanny's, home-helps, caretakers etc.,


Thanks i will have a look into the magazine


----------



## ama21n (Nov 25, 2011)

midget said:


> i will have roughly 8000 aus when i get there


hostels OR check gumtree for cheap big house share short term accomo. then bite the bullet and look around for the work urself. enrol with this other mob, if ur having a hard time, enjoy ur time looking for work then pay them to get u the live in work.


----------

